#  >  > Business, Marketing, Advertising, Finance >  >  > Business Management & Administration >  >  > Agriculture & Green Technology >  >  How we can make crops survive without water ?

## Bhavya

As our world population grows and the effects of climate change come into knife-edged relief, we'll have to feed more people using less land space.
Molecular biologist Jill Farrant studies a rare Phenomenon that may help:"resurrection plants"-super resilient plants that seemingly come back from the death.

Here in this video Jill Farrant explain about her study





Could this method hold Promise for growing food in our coming hotter, drier world?

----------


## Moana

> As our world population grows and the effects of climate change come into knife-edged relief, we'll have to feed more people using less land space.
> Molecular biologist Jill Farrant studies a rare Phenomenon that may help:"resurrection plants"-super resilient plants that seemingly come back from the death.
> 
> Here in this video Jill Farrant explain about her study
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could this method hold Promise for growing food in our coming hotter, drier world?


Here is what she says in short Succulents conserve their water well but grow very slowly. Trees, bushes and shrubs manage their water in deep root systems. Annuals only bloom when water is present and stay dormant or turn into seeds when water is scarce.

----------

